
Nano Review – A microblog for reviewing academic papers - rvarma
http://www.nanoreview.xyz/
======
ademup
Great idea!

\- it would be nice to know, prior to clicking, that these are pdf downloads
and not web articles.

\- it would be useful for the subtitles math | physics | etc be links

\- the ~1MB image took about 15 seconds to load on my solid wifi connection.

\- more content, please :)

